# New Parents (rookie mistake)



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, I am somewhat apprehensive to share this story, for the simple reason of embarrassment. (but what the heck)

We locked our 2 week son in our car the other day!!! We were out getting the X-mas tree with our son (Jackson) and Axel (our Vizsla), we decided that after unloading our tree at home, we would take Axel for a nice run off leash at the park (4 blocks from our house). When we got to the park I took Axel to the field and started throwing the "chuck it", about 5 minutes later my wife walks toward us stating that she locked the baby in the car. Apparently when she got out of the front seat and unlocked the passenger door to go around the car to check on the baby in the back seat, somehow she "pressed locked" instead of "unlocked". Anyway's, everything was in the car, cell phones, wallets, both set of car keys, house keys and of course Jackson (our 2 week old baby). I decided to walk the 4 blocks back to our house and use my neighbours phone and call AAA Service to come and unlock the car door, unfortunately when I called the automatic voice came on and stated I would be on hold for 15 minutes. My neighbour suggested I call 911, which I did... They sent a firetruck to my house (because I couldn't give the correct address to where my car was parked, there are several parks in that area.) They told me to jump in the fire truck with 5 firemen and we drove to the park. (that was cool) When we get to the park where my car was parked 1 more fire truck pulls up and 2 police cars!! Everyone gets out of the vehicles and walks to my car to assess the situation, (a total of 12 emergency workers! (police and firemen) Everyone was very pleasent and actually joking around as our baby was sleeping and in no distress (he had also been fed 1 hour before) They gave us the option of breaking the glass, however they thought that since the baby was sleeping and in no distress that we should try and call AAA service again. (which they did) About 10 minutes later someone came from AAA and jimmied the lock in less than 30 seconds!!! Our baby slept through the whole experience. Everyone who helped were very kind and I am thankful for them coming so quickly and not making us feel like total loosers!! What lesson did I learn? Well perhaps keeping a spare car key hidden somewhere under my car? Or a hidden house key somewhere in my backyard so I can get into my house incase of an emergency? Anyway's, this is a story I can share with my son when he gets older....


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

What an ordeal! Lol So glad that everything went smoothly! Thanks for sharing! Haha


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad everything turned out ok Raps. As fellow new parents, my wife and I share your baby brain haha. It usually takes 3 trips to the car before we figure out that we have everything (diaper bag etc) until we realize halfway to our destination that we forgot something else. Hopefully as the sleep increases our memory will as well!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So glad everything worked out! 

I've never been a fan of hiding keys. I can't find it when I need it and when I do find it, the key is dirty enough that I am reluctant to put it in the lock. 

'They' make nifty combination locks now that can control a garage door or the actual front door lock (as opposed to a key). There are also key storage boxes with combination locks that you can mount in a non-descript location.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It will be a wonderful story to tell him later. You should have taken a picture of him and all the first responders together.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We are learning everyday, and I am sure its not the only mistake we will make as parents.... At least Axel got to hang out with all the fireman and police. They loved him!! And yes TexasRed I wish I did have my camera with me so I could have taken a picture with all of the Firemen and Policeman!! (with the baby) and the dog!! It would have been cool....


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude, you got to ride on a firetruck. That's badass. Extremely jealous. I'm pretty sure that every boy/man has a lifelong dream of riding one. One off the bucket list for you sir


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ha! That's definitely a story to share (and exaggerate) at many future family gatherings. "I swear! There were like a hundred firemen there."


----------

